# Wood Hauling slowed down!



## BryanSchamber (Jan 3, 2010)

Old Blue is out of commision for a little while. That is my 79 Chevy 3/4 ton wood hauler. I've got some noise in transfer case like grinding gears. Cant get it in 4 wheel. Lockers are ok. It's got the 203 chain drive. Last time I had problems the chain came apart and blew out both sides of the case. was not a pretty site on the highway. Found a couple at salvage yard and took to my tranny guy to make one good one. Playing with these old ones it's getting harder to find parts. Aint nothing getting any cheaper either.


----------



## Patrick62 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Uggh*

Them ol' chevy's.

The 203 is a pile, we both know that. My truck thankfully has a 205, and that would be my first suggestion. Swap it to the 205, making it a part time 4X4

The other more fun (and expensive) suggestion would be to save the low range part of the 203 and stick the 205 behind it making it a beast!!

http://www.offroaddesign.com/catalog/doubler.htm

Pat


----------



## BryanSchamber (Jan 3, 2010)

Yeah, I know the 203 is a pile. Last time I had issues I looked everywhere to find a 205. All the serious off-roaders hoard em up. I just need one to work as this is my old reliable beater. I may be in the market for one real soon. From what I understand the 205 is real reliable. I thought i would try to find one around here local. May have to sell a few loads of wood!


----------



## little possum (Jan 6, 2010)

Sorry to hear. 

But since you have some experience with the 203, care to tell me how the shift pattern works. Like high loc and low loc. Whats the difference with the loc.
I have a 76 Bonanza with the 203, and it will not spin a tire in the mud, lol  . So I cant really tell what the tires are doin when I shift the transfer case.
But I do love this truck already, and only have had it about 2 months. It may be old, and rusty but she will go bout anywhere Ive had it so far, and pull a good load. Its got a 350 with a small cam, and turbo 350, all set up for towing. 
Sorry, wasnt trying to hijack- just really wanted to know.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really know much about the 203 other than it is chain driven. I'm assuming some 4-wheel drive guru's could chime in. I could'nt find a 205 that is gear driven to put in in a timely manner. Went back with another 203. I've mostly ran in Hi-loc. I would assume the low lock would change the gear ratio. Some of these guys that 4-wheel for fun and work could probably enlighten both of us. I just want it to work when I need it. I have a hard enough time keeping things together to get some work done, let alone playing with them mudding.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Jan 7, 2010)

I do know that several were full time transfer cases and you can put a kit in to make it part time and run lock outs on front axle.


----------



## little possum (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks for your input Bryan. Mine is a full time. I have the owners manual, but like most manuals, all it does is confuse me. 

"I have a hard enough time keeping things together to get some work done" Amen on that. Busted the radiator on mine haulin a bed full of wood the other day. Dump truck is down, Yota is down, totaled the car hitting a deer. So everything is coming apart around here.

And all the playin in the mud, just costs more money. Learned that lesson in my F150


----------



## clearance (Jan 7, 2010)

I thnk the "loc" locks a diiferential in the transfer case. Don't use lock on pavement. Years back driving a suburban in the bush, I had to push the lever to hold it in lock going up ugly hills. While driving.


----------



## BryanSchamber (Jan 7, 2010)

I here you there. That is usually what happens. Alot of them came as full time 4-wheel. The one I just put in is full time. I'm sure it won't hurt much to run but I have to run in hi-loc to run 2 HI. Not to mention the front shaft is spinning all the time which is wear and tear on u-joints and front differential. None the less I'm back up and going. $150 for case and a pick-up load of wood for labor. Didn't get hurt to bad. Had wood cut in woods that I needed to get out and was able to yesterday before the snow came in. I hate to cut with this much snow. We have around 8" on the ground. Quite a bit more of a work-out.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 7, 2010)

Why all this bashing the NP 203? Well I won't stand for it, no sir. I had one in my 77 K 10, kept it full time all the time 4by. It was great compared to what happens when you stomp the gas on a regular truck. You start to move imediatly, no slipping on wet roads. Low loc was a brute. And as far as durabilty it was pretty dam tough. No, the Np 203 was a good tranfer case in my eyes. To hell with retro-fitting it for part time 4 by. No hubs to lock was great.
Parts or finding a rebuilt one are as easy as going online. Don't talk trash on the 203.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 8, 2010)

Hey guys thought I would offer up my 2bits. If my memory from my wheelin days serves me, most of the 205's were full time 4x4 with a few being made later years as selectable. They are gear drive verses the chain of the 203. The lock position did simply that, it locked the front and rear as one so they worked together, kinda like a locker in a diff. For the full time 4, 205, there are kits available to convert to selectable. For another option you could convert to the newer 208 unit used behind the 700r4 trans in the early to mid 80's. A buddy of mine that had a 4x4 racer used this unit behind a turbo 350 trans and a 421ci small block dino'd at just shy of 600hp. Never had a problem with the t-case. Hope this helps. Good luck with the hauler.


----------



## clearance (Jan 8, 2010)

The 205 is like this, pushed up it is 2 hi, then pulling down its nuetral, then 4 hi, then 4 low. Same with the 208 and 241.


----------

